# Sistema und Zweihandbedienung



## Guest (24 März 2017)

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

ich möchte in Sistema die beiden äußeren Taster eines Zweihandbedienpults (3SB3863-4BB) in eine Sicherheitsfunktion einpflegen. 
Der linke Taster und der rechte Taster sind in diesem Pult jeweils an einen Öffner und einen Schließer gesteckt und gehen dann in meinem Fall direkt an ein Überwachungsgerät mit zwei Eingängen. 
Wie kann ich nun das Zweihandbedienpult als Subsystem eintragen? Der linke Taster geht mit Öffner und Schließer auf den ersten Eingang, der rechte Taster mit Öffner und Schließer auf den zweiten Eingang. Es handelt sich ja so gesehen nicht um 2 Kanäle, da jeder Taster nur einfach auf das Überwachungsgerät geht. 
Oder darf ich hier Kategorie 4 wählen und somit jeweils einen Kanal für je einen Taster nehmen?

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen :grin:
LG Guest



	

		
			
		

		
	
kleine Skizze


----------



## andrejtm (24 März 2017)

Kategorie 4 geht nicht, dies ist richtig.

In SISTEMA würdest Du die einen beiden linken Schalter und einen der beiden rechten Schalter als jeweils ein Subsystem erstellen (Kat.B / Kat.1).  Dann muss das Überwachungsgerät (Kat.1, nicht Kat.3 oder Kat.4 da nicht "2-kanalig" eingelesen werden kann) als Subsystem einfügen.


----------



## Guest (24 März 2017)

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass während dem kurzen Betrieb der Anlage dauerhaft beide Schalter zeitgleich gedrückt gehalten werden müssen. Wäre dann Kat 1 nicht etwas wenig? 

Das Überwachungsgerät hat im übrigen PL e


----------



## Safety (24 März 2017)

Siehe hier:
http://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pub/rep/pdf/rep07/biar0208/2_2008.pdf
Beispiel 35


----------

